# ehMac : Podcast: Entering Yorkdale Mall - 6:50AM



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac Podcast - Entering Yorkdale Mall !
The Apple Store Line up moves indoors.*

We have entered the Yorkdale Mall
Interviews with ehMac Member:
Ohenri, The Great Waka, Chipper - WatRMUG, Darrin Dishong and BubbleGum.
Walking down the line asking where everyone if from.
The second to last installment.
_Next Podcast - We go inside the Apple Store!_


_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Entering Yorkdale Mall !
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com

.


----------

